# Curved Wood Stringing



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

I am currently experimenting with routing patterns and filling them with stringing. I have been using PVC strips (See below) but want to use wood. Can anyone tell me of suitably flexible woods , both light and dark. I can think only of Willow. I would be most grateful
Gerard


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

if you make your stringing wood thin enoff most of it can
be bent in small radius
and if you want to use thicker stribs that not alove you 
to do it with out cracking then there is the steambending
metode or simpler hot water

Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

holly


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

This may be helpful. http://woodtreks.com/making-and-applying-decorative-string-inlay/477/


----------

